# White Plastisol-Transfer on black Garment Trouble



## LTXOS (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey there,
I am new to this Forum.
I decided to sign up to this Forum, beacuse 
i have a special Problem with Plastisol-Transfer i couldn't find it in other Threads or in the Web either. 

As i print my Plastisol Ink on the waxed paper the Edges of the graphic ( in this case just a font ) is not really clear. It appears to be blurry almost like someone put a dotted outline around it.
The Problem gets worse when i attach the adhesive powder, because the "dotted outline" is coated with adhesive powder too. The Screen is coated correctly with Universal Dual Cure Emulsion DC 521 and looks absolutely fine.
I tried to thinner and thicker the Ink but the Problem occurs even tho. 

What could it be? Did you had any kind of Issue like that before? 

I have uploaded a bunch of pictures to show u what i mean. 

http://s14.postimg.org/xkgxxhftt/IMG_20160407_WA0004.jpg

http://s14.postimg.org/l743qkq5d/IMG_20160407_WA0005.jpg


http://s14.postimg.org/hos3u6p9d/IMG_20160407_WA0006.jpg


Thank u very much 

I hope u can help me 

Sorry for possible grammar mistakes


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been out of the printing game for awhile so I'm rusty but my first thought is you are not printing off contact or don't have enough off contact/your screens are loose.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Your images didn't show up for me, so I reposted them for you.


----------



## inkspotslo (Feb 8, 2007)

Try less pressure, less angle, harder, sharper squeegee, faster print stroke, one stroke instead of two.

Because paper is non absorbent to much pressure will force ink past the edges of the stencil and deposit a small amount of ink under the edge of the stencil creating a halo effect on the substrate side of the screen.

If you continue with the same strokes and pressure you constantly feed enough ink to maintain the halo effect to our print. 

Clean the underside of the screen and try again with above recommendations.


----------

